# Lightning!



## darin3200 (Aug 3, 2005)

Here are some quick digital snapshots that actually turned out ok. I didn't use low iso or anything, just a lot of 3 second (camera's max) exposures


----------



## EdithWharton (Aug 4, 2005)

wow, i've always wanted to catch lightning on camera, but i've never had the opportunity. amazing.


----------



## JonMikal (Aug 4, 2005)

EdithWharton said:
			
		

> wow, i've always wanted to catch lightning on camera, but i've never had the opportunity. amazing.


 
me too! very cool!


----------



## ClarkKent (Aug 4, 2005)

I love to shoot lightning, and know how hard it is to capture.  Nice job.  What I do is set myu camera to bulb setting with the aperature wide open, and hold the shutter open until I see a strike, and then I close it.  I don't know if your camera is capable, but that technique seems to work for me.


----------

